# Hive Tyrant/Carnifex Conversion



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I am considering converting a Carnifex into a hive tyrant. Two reasons for this:
1. It is $10AUD cheaper
2. I HATE METAL!!

I am thinking assemble the body as normal, but make the legs joint at an angle to make it appear more upright. Put the head looking down, dual sycthing talons and some wings from whatever I can find. 

Do you think it will work? If you have done this before or have seen someone do it before, advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

two things are needed first, those being the pictures of the4 two models in question!


















as you can see, the body structure is similiar, same torso build basicly the same (4 arm spots, 1 head spot etc.) the legs are basicly the same thing as well. maybe if you extend the legs so it's a bit taller it might look more tyrant-ish. but, the 'fex has a thicker body that looks like it was designed to be hunched over. you'd have to slim it downa bit and possibly reposition the plates and all that jazz. 

weapon wise, they have a majority of the same things, talons, guns, etc. so yeah it could work but it would take a hell of a lot of work. 

what you would end up "saving" you would probally pay that and a bit more in stuff for the conversion. the head would need alot of work (IMO that is) to give it that Tyrant feel and look. 

personally how ever, if you pulled it off it would make one hell of a different model. it would be worth a shot (if for nothing else you could scrap it and make it into a "dead 'fex" terrane piece.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I was thinking of tilting the body up to give it the upright appearence, I have left overs from 2 fex kits already, and with the one I'm going to get to make the Tyrannt, i will have PLENTY of spare parts. I'll just use the same head, It won't look out of place, instead will be in proportion to the body. Some really big wings might help make the body look less bulky. Alternativly I can look for ways to slim down the body. Thanks, you've given me a few things to think about!


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i have massive OCD when it comes to knowing my models befor i even buy them and put paint ANYWHERE near them 

apparantly it came in handy XD


----------



## tauguard (Oct 28, 2008)

my friend di it...turned out well... with very little modification you can make it stand a lot taller. i say go for it


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you for the encouragement tauguard. I will be going through with it for sure, just wanted to know a few pointers in _how_ i can go about it. Great to see another member here on Heresy!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

What would definately help to slim down the body is a simple trick of scale... put a extra carapace extensions on the back. With the actual hive tyrant model they stand upright, making the model look both taller and slimmer... the same effect will easilly work on the fex. (Try looking at the hive tyrant picture above and putting your thumb over the topmost carapace extension.... the body will suddenly look very bulky indeed.)

You need to have the head being able to look downwards a bit more too, which might warrent removing a couple of pairs of ribs. Then ofc you can extend the back carapace further if you want. Possible fit an additional two sets of back extensions (which would make ten total)... a bit of work but would look great.

You tempt me to mod my own fex to be a bit more spikey! :wink: I look forward to seeing this model wip and finished. Good luck! :grin:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Great Ideas! Things are already starting to form in my head, I'll do some planning and get into it as soon as possible, at the moment I hear a Fantasy army calling....


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

I think it could look cool.

You could also mess with the joints (adding more neck etc.) to change the preportions. You'd really have to play around with the bits to see whats perfect. I like using sticky tac to temporarily hold things in place and see how they look. Also, one thing I noticed. The Fex's eyes always seem to be pretty squinty, perhaps bigger eyes will make him seem more awake/livid. (Though be careful, I can also imagine messing with them could completely screw up the composition) 

I think you definitively want the head to have some sort of grandeur. A scything talon blade or something similar could be cool...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I will definitely be putting it together with, at this stage, blu tac before I glue it together to make sure it looks right!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

sounds good, but I would try using the hive tyrant head atleast.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have seen tyrants made from fexes and they have been quite cool looking. I agree with Noisemarine however in that I think you should use the tyrant head if possible. I look forward to this and seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know yet wether I'll bother getting a Tyrrant head, I'm trying to save a bit of cash lol, I'm going to look at both headsand my spare bitz and see if their is a small conversion that will make it look effective, im thinking one of those mini thorns on the head, might work...


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i think this is a good idea,

my tips:

1) use milliput instead of GS - harder and cheaper 
2) use the regular fex head but add another row of teeth, a sharp pointy tongue thing and a big horn (if not two) on the head
3) i would personally, if your going to put wings on it, use the fantasy battles dragon wings, and put a few holes in them, and add spikes (but those wings are expensive) i f you wanna save money, there is a tutorial on here for that somewhere  (im not finding it...)

other than that, good luck!

M


----------

